
Ask HN: How can I master CSS? - RUG3Y
CSS seems simple when I read about it, but I just can&#x27;t master it. For simple layouts, I have no problems. Start doing very complex layouts and throw Bootstrap and&#x2F;or other libraries into the mix, and I&#x27;m lost.<p>Mentally, I don&#x27;t feel lost, but rules don&#x27;t behave the way I expect them to. It&#x27;s probably not true but my impression of CSS is that it&#x27;s incredibly inconsistent and difficult to work with. As projects grow these issues compound.<p>My backend programming skills are decent but I want to push my frontend skills to the next level -- which means I really need to master CSS.<p>What can you suggest that will help me gain the confidence I need?
======
iamNumber4
Well, just start, eventually everything will cascade into your mastery of the
style sheets.

On a serious note; look at the CSS preprocessor projects, they are trying to
address some of the pain points you are feeling.
([https://www.keycdn.com/blog/sass-vs-less/](https://www.keycdn.com/blog/sass-
vs-less/))

~~~
RUG3Y
Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.

I've studied the box model etc and I've been CSS'ing for a while now but it's
still not clicking for me.

------
PaulHoule
I like reading spec documents when I spin at the gym: reading docs or books
about a topic over and over again in parallel with actually using the
technology in work helps me get a complete understanding.

